
Can the iPad Pro replace my laptop? My experiment - lesliebarry
https://barry.ai/taking-another-bite-of-the-ipad-pro-apple-717a2c7203a2#.x923tn9h3
======
tonyjstark
I have a friend that tried to replace her laptop with an iPad and the biggest
issue was the sharing, downloading and working on arbitrary files. It's
probably better now than it was back then since app developers can now provide
a share extension. Still, working is often not very comfortable. Switching
back and forth between different browser tabs and a office app and then you
need the calculator....

